# Alternatives to aviom monitor system



## uo13x (Apr 4, 2011)

what is a good quality, yet affordable alternative to Aviom's monitor system?

I know that for such systems you need different mixers and are connected using network cables.


----------



## uo13x (Apr 5, 2011)

*bump*


----------



## KingAenarion (Apr 11, 2011)

Behringer actually very recently released their Aviom Ripoff


----------



## uo13x (Apr 13, 2011)

i seen that....do you know the release date?...they look interesting..


----------

